# How long before I can create a signature



## Harv (12 Apr 2014)

I'm a new member but don't seem to be able to do this yet. 

I wanted to add a link to my cycling log or a Velo viewer sig to my posts.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

I see you've managed to get your signature set-up - but for anyone else's reference, once you've had 5 posts approved and your account is activate, you can add a signature.

However, the account update process runs on an hourly cycle so it isn't instant.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2014)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is your signature?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2014)

Katherine said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is your signature?


Under your flower and name there's the word ''member'' - you can change this.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jun 2014)

Katherine said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is your signature?


 you can turn seeing them off in your preferences, helpful if you're on a mobile device or smaller screen tablet


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Under your flower and name there's the word ''member'' - you can change this.


That's not the 'signature', that is a 'custom title', like my post count.

The signature is what appears below every post made by those who have created signatures. Many people are using them to display progress reports from Strava, veloviewer etc.

You can edit both in your user preferences. Click on your user name on the menu, above to the right. The signature has its own section. The custom title can be set under 'Personal Details'.


----------



## Mvm1 (31 May 2018)

Thanks, this post really helped me out. (since im new)

Greetings


----------

